# Beginner frogs that will fit in a vertical tank



## Seth1326 (May 31, 2020)

Hello, I'm doing research on which PDF I want to get. I'd like to stay away from the thumbnails and smaller species and I'm planning on getting an 18x18x24 tank from ExoTerra. I've read that a lot of the more common beginner frogs like dendrobates like more horizontal room than vertical and I don't want to confine a frog like that. My question is, is an 18x18 base big enough for 2 dendrobates? If not, does anyone have a recommendation for another species that isn't too advanced to care for? If possible I'd also like to find one with a quieter call but I know that may not be possible. Thanks in advance for anyones help!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

An 18x18x24" tank provides enough for floor space for a pair of tinctorius, or auratus. You could also put Dendrobates leucomelas in there as well, they'd appreciate the height. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

Seth1326 said:


> Hello, I'm doing research on which PDF I want to get. I'd like to stay away from the thumbnails and smaller species and I'm planning on getting an 18x18x24 tank from ExoTerra. I've read that a lot of the more common beginner frogs like dendrobates like more horizontal room than vertical and I don't want to confine a frog like that. My question is, is an 18x18 base big enough for 2 dendrobates? If not, does anyone have a recommendation for another species that isn't too advanced to care for? If possible I'd also like to find one with a quieter call but I know that may not be possible. Thanks in advance for anyones help!


Auratus tend to be slightly smaller and some consider them better climbers then tincs from my reading. My reading also suggests that they can be shy if they are not in a high traffic area but will become more bold as they get older and start breeding. They have a quiet call. Luecs would be fine but are one of the loudest frogs. You will hear them in another room.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

How about a mid sized, social frog, that would use the height? Any of the Epipidobates tricolor morphs.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Pumilo said:


> How about a mid sized, social frog, that would use the height? Any of the Epipidobates tricolor morphs.


They're bold and outgoing, but probably fail on the "not loud call" criteria. I can hear my Epipedobates anthonyi calling, from my basement, in every room of the house, 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth1326, I think you're asking great questions and getting great answers.

That said: what frog that you've read about really, really spins you? The viv size you're considering -- I'm *so* happy you didn't buy the viv before researching frog species -- would be sufficient for most species you'd consider (I suspect terribilis wouldn't be a great fit). You're going to spend more than ten years with, and many hundreds of dollars on, these frogs; which one makes you smile?


----------



## Broken Stoge (May 19, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> and many hundreds of dollars on, these frogs;


He's not kidding


----------



## Seth1326 (May 31, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Seth1326, I think you're asking great questions and getting great answers.
> 
> That said: what frog that you've read about really, really spins you? The viv size you're considering -- I'm *so* happy you didn't buy the viv before researching frog species -- would be sufficient for most species you'd consider (I suspect terribilis wouldn't be a great fit). You're going to spend more than ten years with, and many hundreds of dollars on, these frogs; which one makes you smile?


As of now "dendrobate tinctorious" or dendrobate auratus", I've seen both are beautiful and easy-ish to care for, I just don't want to get a 2 foot tall tank and then never see them higher than 4 inches.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Many people have seen their tincs using the whole tank space


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Seth1326 said:


> As of now "dendrobate tinctorious" or dendrobate auratus", I've seen both are beautiful and easy-ish to care for, I just don't want to get a 2 foot tall tank and then never see them higher than 4 inches.


No worries. Both those frogs climb many meters in the wild. And, like fishingguy said, they'll use the whole viv easily, especially if you landscape it for the benefit of the frogs -- so, lots of research on how to make a viv that frogs will exploit well.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> No worries. Both those frogs climb many meters in the wild. And, like fishingguy said, they'll use the whole viv easily, especially if you landscape it for the benefit of the frogs -- so, lots of research on how to make a viv that frogs will exploit well.


Levels are your friends


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Levels are your friends


This new sirensis viv of yours needs a public unveiling, for all of our edification, and so I can get some tips and see my frogs for once.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Socratic Monologue said:


> This new sirensis viv of yours needs a public unveiling, for all of our edification, and so I can get some tips and see my frogs for once.


If I had ANY camera skills I could. I'll put it on my to do list for tomorrow after the frogs wake up. It's not overly fancy but it works. Have tads in all of the water dishes that are in the tank right now


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Here are some pictures of other tanks I've made that have a "second story" area:








Ranitomeya amazonica utilizing the top level:


----------



## amolerane (Mar 15, 2020)

I added additional layers to my tank too. It is an absolute joy to observe each of my leucs using the whole tank, even the desperately shy one. Building the tank for the species' requirements is such good advice. It is all too enticing to build a moss showroom, when what you need is an appropriate habitat for the species you care for. I can see why this hobby is so addictive. The lessons learnt from the first tank are applied to the second... and so on.


----------



## oneshotveth (Dec 29, 2016)

Just as a side note, I didn’t see anyone mention that tincs tend to be heavy frogs, and really any of the frogs mentioned so far, that you should pick plants with thicker stems so if they do want to climb they won’t break the plants. I don’t know how well this was worded but I hope you get what I’m saying.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

fishingguy12345 said:


> They're bold and outgoing, but probably fail on the "not loud call" criteria. I can hear my Epipedobates anthonyi calling, from my basement, in every room of the house,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Totally missed his request for a quieter call.


----------

